# Rodgers "Suarez? Voglio 100 milioni"



## Fabry_cekko (31 Marzo 2014)

I giornalisti gli chiedono quanto vale Luis Suarez attuale Capocannoniere della Premier League e lui risponde così "Vale 100 milioni di sterline (120 milioni di euro) sta giocando come Ronaldo e Messi gente che fa tanti gol da 5-6 anni e posso dire che è quasi a quel livello Luis".


----------



## 666psycho (31 Marzo 2014)

29 gol senza rigori non é male...


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> I giornalisti gli chiedono quanto vale Luis Suarez attuale Capocannoniere della Premier League e lui risponde così "Vale 100 milioni di sterline (120 milioni di euro) sta giocando come Ronaldo e Messi gente che fa tanti gol da 5-6 anni e posso dire che è quasi a quel livello Luis".



Non avrebbe nemmeno torto. Non è meno decisivo di Bale.


----------



## iceman. (31 Marzo 2014)

Solo noi regaliamo i giocatori, solo noi.
60 milioni per Ibra e Thiago, un furto con scasso da parte del Psg, non smetterò mai di dirlo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Solo noi regaliamo i giocatori, solo noi.
> 60 milioni per Ibra e Thiago, un furto con scasso da parte del Psg, non smetterò mai di dirlo.



.

ha ragionissima 100 magari no. Ma 80 con i prezzi di questi anni li vale tutti


----------



## Milo (31 Marzo 2014)

Effettivamente suarez va di pari passo con Ronaldo quest anno, vedremo se il Liverpool farà cassa o farà una super squadra per la champions


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2014)

Suarez è fortissimo!

Ma a mio avviso, a meno che non sia lui a volersene andare, dovrebbe tenerselo il Liverpool.

Son quelli i giocatori che ti fanno vincere Champions e campionati


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Solo noi regaliamo i giocatori, solo noi.
> 60 milioni per Ibra e Thiago, un furto con scasso da parte del Psg, non smetterò mai di dirlo.



già....infatti per me Galliani va cacciato (oltre per il fatto di regalare milioni a cani gestendo malissimo i soldi) per aver venduto Ibrahimovic a 20 milioni! Questo sta facendo veramente cose pazzesche in Francia...minimo 50 milioni

chiudo OT


----------



## Sherlocked (31 Marzo 2014)

Se bale ne vale 100, creando cosi un precedente...Suarez ne vale almenl almeno 200. Ma almeno.


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Se bale ne vale 100, creando cosi un precedente...Suarez ne vale almenl almeno 200. Ma almeno.



Oddio, non sono mica tanto d'accordo.

Poi sicuramente se vendi Bale a 100 ti puoi permettere di chiederne su per giu gli stessi per Suarez. Ma per me Bale rimane un caso piuttosto raro.


----------



## Sherlocked (31 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oddio, non sono mica tanto d'accordo.
> 
> Poi sicuramente se vendi Bale a 100 ti puoi permettere di chiederne su per giu gli stessi per Suarez. Ma per me Bale rimane un caso piuttosto raro.



Io ho detto se Bale vale 100 Suarez allora 200. Dubiti ? Per me Suarez vale molto più di Bale. Poi va a pareri personali sull'attaccante, ovviamente. Io spero rimanga un caso raro Bale, ma con i tempi che corrono secondo me è un precedente pericoloso che, in futuro, si vedrà superare da cifre ancora più folli.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (31 Marzo 2014)

16 gol e 18 assist.
da ala, con una prima metà di stagione tormentata dagli infortuni e ronaldo, che è l'accentratore che sappiamo. 
no, ecco, perché qui pare che bale sia l'ultimo degli scemi.


----------



## Principe (31 Marzo 2014)

Suarez sta giocando ai livelli dello shevchenko milanista , una bestia è una bestia . Attualmente lo preferisco a tutti , forse solo messi è superiore ma cmq preferisco Suarez a cristiano Ronaldo .


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> 16 gol e 18 assist.
> da ala, con una prima metà di stagione tormentata dagli infortuni e ronaldo, che è l'accentratore che sappiamo.
> no, ecco, perché qui pare che bale sia l'ultimo degli scemi.



Si ma infatti, c'è ancora gente che va in giro a dire che Bale sta deludendo, ma l'hanno visto?! Ha fatto tripletta pure sabato tanto per dire. 

In estate io dicevo che ero più convinto di Bale che di Neymar, causa problemi fisici il gallese ha faticato all'inizio, ma adesso come adesso non fa che confermare la mia tesi, ad oggi il gallese tutta la vita, i numeri parlano chiaro.


----------



## Sherlocked (31 Marzo 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> 16 gol e 18 assist.
> da ala, con una prima metà di stagione tormentata dagli infortuni e ronaldo, che è l'accentratore che sappiamo.
> no, ecco, perché qui pare che bale sia l'ultimo degli scemi.



Ma chi ha detto questo. Dico solo che, parere personale, per me Suarez vale più di bale come calciatore. Ma Bale mica è scarso, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Se bale ne vale 100, creando cosi un precedente...Suarez ne vale almenl almeno 200. Ma almeno.


E Pogba 450 almeno


----------



## If Everyone Cared (31 Marzo 2014)

l'uruguagio non vale il doppio di bale neanche nel suarezverse.
sono due grandissimi campioni che ricoprono ruoli diversi.
il tuo è un raffronto forzato.


----------



## Sherlocked (31 Marzo 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> l'uruguagio non vale il doppio di bale neanche nel suarezverse.
> sono due grandissimi campioni che ricoprono due ruoli diversi.
> il tuo è un raffronto forzato.



Va bene, chiedo scudo.


----------



## Sherlocked (31 Marzo 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E Pogba 450 almeno



Nel Pogbaverse dici ?


----------



## Milo (31 Marzo 2014)

per me comunque suarez è più forte e rende più di bale, non dico il doppio, ma io se devo sceglie prendo suarez tutta la vita


----------



## Sherlocked (31 Marzo 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> per me comunque suarez è più forte e rende più di bale, non dico il doppio, ma io se devo sceglie prendo suarez tutta la vita



Non ti permettere di scrivere pareri personali sui giocatori di ruoli diversi. Capito ? Che poi arrivano i Bale fags e ti dicono che non puoi, che sono ruoli diversi e blablabla.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Marzo 2014)

Ha una fame spaventosa, lotta alla morte su ogni pallone e gioca anche per la squadra

Giocatore stupendo, e sembra abbia anche messo la testa a posto


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Marzo 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ha una fame spaventosa, lotta alla morte su ogni pallone e gioca anche per la squadra
> 
> Giocatore stupendo, e sembra abbia anche messo la testa a posto



Esattamente come Tevez, solo che parte da una base tecnica nettamente superiore.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (31 Marzo 2014)

davvero un mostro, l'unica pecca è che con le grandi non segna molto... però gioca nel liverpool non nel man city


----------



## Doctore (31 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Solo noi regaliamo i giocatori, solo noi.
> 60 milioni per Ibra e Thiago, un furto con scasso da parte del Psg, non smetterò mai di dirlo.



ma io penso che tutto sia proporzionato anche al campionato dove giochi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Aprile 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Solo noi regaliamo i giocatori, solo noi.
> 60 milioni per Ibra e Thiago, un furto con scasso da parte del Psg, non smetterò mai di dirlo.


Su Ibra c'era un discorso relativo all'ingaggio: l'operazione, oltre a una plusvalenza che ha fruttato alla dirigenza qualche milione, ha permesso alla società di risparmiare circa 20 milioni di euro a stagione sull'ingaggio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Aprile 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Su Ibra c'era un discorso relativo all'ingaggio: l'operazione, oltre a una plusvalenza che ha fruttato alla dirigenza qualche milione, ha permesso alla società di risparmiare circa 20 milioni di euro a stagione sull'ingaggio.



Il bello è che senza Champions ne perdi almeno trenta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il bello è che senza Champions ne perdi almeno trenta


Sì è vero, ma loro guardano l'incasso immediato. Per gli incassi futuri si prova in altri modi: merchandising, promozione del marchio in svariati modi. Tanto i risultati calcistici a chi interessano? Ovviamente io non sono d'accordo, ma a quanto pare ai Berlusconi va bene così.


----------



## juventino (2 Aprile 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Solo noi regaliamo i giocatori, solo noi.
> 60 milioni per Ibra e Thiago, un furto con scasso da parte del Psg, non smetterò mai di dirlo.



In realtà Thiago Silva fu venduto a peso d'oro (40 milioni per un difensore è roba da pazzi), è Ibra che è stato svenduto (appena 20 milioni per uno come lui equivale a regalarlo).


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> In realtà Thiago Silva fu venduto a peso d'oro (40 milioni per un difensore è roba da pazzi), è Ibra che è stato svenduto (appena 20 milioni per uno come lui equivale a regalarlo).



Quoto su Thiago, è il secondo difensore più pagato di sempre, non è che l'abbiamo regalato. 

Per Ibra il discorso è un tantino diverso, il PSG non lo voleva, il Milan doveva ridurre il monte ingaggi vendendo lo svedese ed ha obbligato i parigini a prenderselo se proprio volevano il brasiliano. Quindi è stata una trattativa un pò strana nella quale non avevamo il coltello dalla parte del manico vendendo Zlatan, che comunque aveva 30 anni ed un ingaggio pesante, cose che incidono.


----------



## juventino (2 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quoto su Thiago, è il secondo difensore più pagato di sempre, non è che l'abbiamo regalato.
> 
> Per Ibra il discorso è un tantino diverso, il PSG non lo voleva, il Milan doveva ridurre il monte ingaggi vendendo lo svedese ed ha obbligato i parigini a prenderselo se proprio volevano il brasiliano. Quindi è stata una trattativa un pò strana nella quale non avevamo il coltello dalla parte del manico vendendo Zlatan, che comunque aveva 30 anni ed un ingaggio pesante, cose che incidono.



Lo sbaglio del Milan fu avere quell'assurda fretta di darlo via. Potevano benissimo aspettare l'estate per piazzarlo con calma e a cifre più alte (volete veramente farmi credere che uno come Ibra non avesse mercato?).


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo sbaglio del Milan fu avere quell'assurda fretta di darlo via. Potevano benissimo aspettare l'estate per piazzarlo con calma e a cifre più alte (volete veramente farmi credere che uno come Ibra non avesse mercato?).



No non ne aveva, l'ingaggio era pesantissimo e non c'era nessuna grande (uniche a permetterselo) che lo volevano. E' chiaro che il Milan aveva fatto tutti i sondaggi del caso, se ha voluto "obbligare" il PSG a prenderselo è perchè era conscia fosse l'unica possibilità.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo sbaglio del Milan fu avere quell'assurda fretta di darlo via. Potevano benissimo aspettare l'estate per piazzarlo con calma e a cifre più alte (volete veramente farmi credere che uno come Ibra non avesse mercato?).



Squadre disposte a prendere Ibra: tantissime 
Squadre disposte a soddisfare le sue richieste economiche: nessuna, tranne appunto il PSG


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Aprile 2014)

Attaccante formidabile. Con Ibra è la miglior punta al mondo, decisivo come pochi, non molla mai e fa cose strepitose.
Se il Liverpool è li ora, oltre che a una gran organizzazione di gioco, lo devono a lui.


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Aprile 2014)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> davvero un mostro, l'unica pecca è che con le grandi non segna molto... però gioca nel liverpool non nel man city



Le ha purgate tutte


----------

